# Listen to John Williams's new score to Spielberg's The Fabelmans



## Aliandra (Nov 10, 2022)

John Williams's most recent score to Steven Spielberg's The Fabelmans has been released:



Your thoughts?


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 10, 2022)

Not available in the U.S. Spotify is telling me. :(


----------



## Hannes (Nov 12, 2022)

I listened through the album a lil bit - it has some very touching moments and a very intimate, small sound. But it's hard for me to tell if I like it or not, I feel like I have to watch the film to understand the music completely.

Unfortunately I have to wait till March apparently until Germany's cinema release


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 12, 2022)

I would never have guessed it's jw, it's ok, but not really strong memorable themes or anything. I'm sure it works well in context. Having said that I watched Solo the other night, and was thinking "how awful is this soundtrack, why didn't they use jw like usual?". Then looked it up, it was jw and John Powell. Couldn't believe it! I only imagine mostly it was ghost written. Just endless annoying action music banging away with little relation to on screen action. Most expensive film ever made and it bored me to tears, and I didn't think the special effects were that great even, nothing we hadn't seen before tons of times.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 12, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I would never have guessed it's jw, it's ok, but not really strong memorable themes or anything. I'm sure it works well in context. Having said that I watched Solo the other night, and was thinking "how awful is this soundtrack, why didn't they use jw like usual?". Then looked it up, it was jw and John Powell. Couldn't believe it! I only imagine mostly it was ghost written. Just endless annoying action music banging away with little relation to on screen action. Most expensive film ever made and it bored me to tears, and I didn't think the special effects were that great even, nothing we hadn't seen before tons of times.


I think JW only composed one of the main themes with the rest of the score done by JP.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 12, 2022)

patrick76 said:


> Not available in the U.S. Spotify is telling me. :(


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 12, 2022)

d.healey said:


> I think JW only composed one of the main themes with the rest of the score done by JP.


Yeah I know, but it's not even up to JP standards... it's a million miles away from the brilliance of HTTYD etc. I think he just handed it over to interns and said, reuse all the themes from previous star wars, have fun, see you when I get back from doing this other project that I actually care about.


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 12, 2022)

Don't know about the rest of you, but I am *IN LOVE* with that piano sound. 🤩


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 13, 2022)

Love it.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 16, 2022)

Agree this isn't typical JW, but the theme still has some of his hallmarks and is very beautiful.


----------



## Remnant (Nov 18, 2022)

Aliandra said:


> John Williams's most recent score to Steven Spielberg's The Fabelmans has been released:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?



It’s lovely. Thanks for sharing. It’s like a morning cup of coffee.


----------



## Hansu Heya (Nov 18, 2022)

It feels like John Williams and Yann Tiersen raising a child together ... Tiersen always getting the final word regarding education, though!


----------



## Akarin (Nov 18, 2022)

Simply put, this is my favorite JW score.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 18, 2022)

Will give this a listen to over the weekend!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 18, 2022)

I love John Williams but this honestly seems bereft of the staples that make Williams so good. The harmony is really basic compared to his normal fare and the melody is, well meh. Now we can all say he's 92 or whatever so inspiration might be a factor but I honestly think he's just done with film scoring. He's been marshalling his creative energies more towards concert works these past few years.


----------

